
Simon Ramo Dies at 103; Helped Develop ICBMs in the Cold War - jackgavigan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/30/business/simon-ramo-dies-at-103-helped-develop-icbms-in-the-cold-war.html
======
HoopleHead
Only the good die young.

